# mad millie cider yeast



## floating_liquid (30/3/13)

Hey guys, Ive just pitched my first batch of cider using the mad millie cider yeast and just wondering if anyone has had any experience using this yeast.
I wasn't sure whether to use sugar with it or not so i just added a few different juices including a plain apple, an apple and mango and an apple and passionfruit and just wondering if anyone that has used it before know what sort of time frame it does say on the packet one week but i thought id ask a few of you on here. thanks


----------



## Bribie G (31/3/13)

I haven't heard of this yeast, where did you get it from?


----------



## Greg.L (31/3/13)

Mad Millie obviously buy yeast and repackage it under their own label. This has the advantage that you don't get any information at all about the properties of the yeast.


----------



## floating_liquid (31/3/13)

I bought it at my local health food store and they make cider kits but also sell a yeast by itself and no it doesn't have enough information at all about the yeast really which is kind of a pain but I will see how this batch goes and who knows I might even recommend it


----------



## fletcher (31/3/13)

i believe it's from a NZ food/organic/trendy-style company but yeah; there's very little information about the specific yeast itself on their website. my local HBS sells it but couldn't tell me too much about it. give it a go i reckon and post results. can't hurt 

ah yeah, their website - http://www.madmillie.com/


----------



## floating_liquid (7/4/13)

Well i pitched 25 litres of apple passion and mango fruit juice about 10 days ago and added about 650grams of lactose to remove some of the dryness and just thought i'd say i'm surprised at the outcome. It still held quite allot of the flavour and after the lactose wasn't too dry at all will keep updating after bottling and trying at different intervals.


----------



## fletcher (28/4/13)

got an email back from mad millie who have told me that their yeast is this one - http://en.angelyeast.com/product/17366.html


----------



## floating_liquid (28/4/13)

cheers fletcher for doin the research i should have done i have used this yeast and am right this second trying the cider and evern with 450gms of lactose is still quite a dry cider so i am considering trying a different batch of yeast for my next i have a batch fermenting now which is an apple passionfruit pear and honey mix but i used 650gms of lactose with this one so i just guess ill see how it goes. and get back to you all


----------



## fletcher (28/4/13)

it's all good mate, glad i could help. i'm about to make a cider too and saw it, so thought i'd try it first with a cider and see how it went. considering it gets quite low, i'll probably add a bit of lactose myself. i just flicked them an email so i could kind of get an idea of how much lactose i'd need to use. the yeast looks pretty feisty to be honest.

did it get low for you? what did it come to? 1.000? lower?

mine's a 10L batch similar to the somerset gold in the recipeDB. pretty much exactly the same apart from using this mad millie dry white wine ('cider') yeast.


----------



## sp0rk (29/4/13)

By saying you got it at your local health store, I'm guessing you mean the one at Nambucca Plaza?
I'm going to hit them up soon to see if they'll stock bulk grain if we can get enough local brewers interested


----------



## floating_liquid (29/4/13)

yeah it finished out at 1.000 but after bottling they didn't seem to carbonate very well i don't know if thats due to the yeast starting to die off or not enough because its only 9 grams of the yeast for the 25 litres so i may suggest putting a nutrent in it halfway through the week unless you are legging then it doesnt really matter

Also yes spork that would be from the nambucca plaza health food store. Pete down there is a great bloke im sure if ya had a word to him he might come round as there are a few local brewers that do go through him.


----------



## fletcher (29/4/13)

ah fair enough. to make sure i don't under pitch I was gonna use the 9gm for the whole 10l batch. didn't think about that with the bottling. perhaps they need longer than the normal 2 weeks I'm used to for beer? can anyone chime in with more knowledge about that?


----------



## Red Baron (29/4/13)

I've found with cider that I need to add more priming sugar to the bottles. The only thing I can put it down to is that cider is thinner than beer, so you perceive a "lack" of carbonation as not getting the whole beer mouthfeel experience. Increasing the carbonation makes up for this.

Don't worry about the amount of yeast in the fermented cider- there'll be more than enough to go around.

My 2c.
RB.


----------



## floating_liquid (29/4/13)

well ive cracked 2 of the 750 ml bottles and as red baron said it could be due to under carbontaion but do you have n e sort of method i could use for bottling my next brew because i want it a bit bubblier but wasnt sure what to put in do you have an equation?


----------



## Red Baron (1/5/13)

No equation, I just add about 1/4- 1/3 more sugar to the bottles. You're looking for about the level of carbonation as soft drink. All my bottle carbing is done with a teaspoon measure with a "calibrated" shake. I just remember that i'm bottling cider and add more.

Your batch isn't ruined. You can tip all your bottles back into a fermenter and allow to go flat, then re-bottle with more sugar. A big word of warning though- don't just pop the top and throw a tsp off sugar into the bottle. The sugar crystals act as condensation nuclei and will strip all of the CO2 out of the solution. That's a quick way to loose a lot of cider and create a big mess. Don't ask me how I know this........

RB.


----------



## floating_liquid (1/5/13)

yeah haha the old mentos in a coke trick

cheers for the advice


----------



## Josho (23/5/13)

Going to bottle mine tonight at 1.007

Should be ok for carbo,

2 drops per bottle is the go in a 750 should I up it??


----------



## boonchu (12/8/13)

I pitched the mad millies and wlp725 champaigne yeast side by side, both fermented out within about 5 days, both finished at 0.996 and both gave that unpleasant yeast taste to the cider. I think the MM is a champ yeast IMO


----------



## Kak (6/9/13)

Have just kegged and bottled 35L of apple cider using MM cider yeast. Quite happy with the end result. Mine too finished around the 1.000 mark.

Have never had a problem priming my bottles. I use two carb drops as per my beer in a 750ml.

Add some ice to your glass that makes it froth up :beerbang:


----------

